# Aspiration Pneumonia?



## flowertiel (Aug 9, 2018)

I am hand feeding my baby cockatiel and I have noticed that he sneezes occasionally. The sneezes are always clear liquid and do not contain any traces of food. He also takes a very quick breath that I can hear after some of his screams. Now and then, he shakes his head very quickly for a second. Other than this he seems completely normal and he is very lively. I am very concerned that he may have aspiration pneumonia and I started him on Baytril 2 days ago. He is 3 weeks old and I give him 0.05ml of Baytril first thing every morning. I took him to a vet the other day and the vet had no clue how to check whether he has aspiration pneumonia. Does he definitely have aspiration pneumonia? How long is it safe for me to give him Baytril? Thank you.  earl:


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Do you hear any clicking noises in his chest when he breathes? Are you able to get your baby to an avian specialist vet?


----------



## flowertiel (Aug 9, 2018)

Vickitiel said:


> Do you hear any clicking noises in his chest when he breathes? Are you able to get your baby to an avian specialist vet?


Occasionally there is one click that comes after each scream, but when he's not screaming he breathes just fine. Unfortunately the country I am in and will remain in for the next few months lacks competent avian specialist vets. I did call someone with some knowledge of cockatiels today and they told me to keep giving my baby the Baytril. I have also added more probiotics to his diet. I am so very worried. If he dies on my watch I will be so heartbroken, he is the sweetest little bird with the most adorable and gentle disposition. He deserves to live. I have never had a chick aspirate before, I don't understand why it has to be him. I'm still hoping it isn't aspiration pneumonia but I really think it is. I can only hope for the best now.


----------



## flowertiel (Aug 9, 2018)

Update: He's still lively and gaining weight but takes a quick, deep breath that I can hear after loud screams. He's still on antibiotics but I fear that they aren't working. I'm taking him to another vet for a second opinion today. Any input would be great. :/


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I can't really offer you any advice as I haven't had any cockatiel babies myself, but I think if he had aspirated or developed pneumonia he would've taken a turn for the worse by now as it usually kills them pretty quickly (someone correct me if I'm wrong). Hopefully the vet can sort him out for you. Best of luck and keep us updated on how he's doing.


----------



## flowertiel (Aug 9, 2018)

Update: The vet I wanted to take him to for that second opinion wasn't in that day. I was going to take him to the vet the next day but I observed that he was getting much better. Today he wasn't sneezing any more and his breathing seemed totally normal. I think the Baytril is working. I'm keeping a close eye on him. The moment he starts showing any symptoms again I will take him straight to the vet. I have managed to find a reputable avian vet so if he needs to see a vet in the next few months he will see a competent vet here. After that, I'm going back to the UK and I'm taking him with me. I'm just glad he seems better.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh, that's wonderful to hear. You are doing such an awesome job of taking care of your little baby  I'm glad he's doing a lot better.


----------



## flowertiel (Aug 9, 2018)

Thank you Vicki, that's very kind and I really appreciate it.  earl:


----------

